# Not my build, but WOW!



## Robert Porter (Feb 17, 2017)

Found this surfing around, absolutely incredible! Hellenic modellers official website / HEL.MO. - 1/48 F.M. Handley Page Halifax Mk.II by Tsonos Megas

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 17, 2017)

Yeah those guys on that site are amazing. Worth a browse.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 17, 2017)

Exceptionally well done, especially with a known 'dog' of a kit. 
A tad 'heavy' on the panels and weathering for my taste, but very good indeed.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2017)

That is impressive!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 17, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## mikewint (Feb 17, 2017)

Beyond WOW and Impressive. However my oft heard litany: All that time, energy, and skill to what end? Sealed up inside the fuselage never to be seen again. Were it not for the construction photos who would know


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 17, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 17, 2017)

I think if I were to do that level of detail that would end up hidden I would put pictures of it as part of the display. But otherwise I guess it is just the satisfaction of knowing it is there.


----------



## Builder 2010 (Feb 18, 2017)

It almost makes me want to stop posting my build pictures. Whether I have the skill to do what he did is not really the question. The question is: do I want to devote three months just to detail a cockpit? In my opinion, no. I've found several masters on the forum scene who simply push the envelop so far mere mortals hardly can comprehend what they're thinking. The fact that he vacuum formed his own transparency and prop spinners. Wow! Thanks for finding it.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 18, 2017)

Same guy built an SBD-3 like I am currently building. Wow, not something I can match but his build report did have great information I can use. Skill like that is out there, kind of like Paul Budzik, seriously doubt I will attain that level but it is certainly awesome to see! Besides I am having fun and getting better which is my only goal. It is why I do not enjoy the rivet counters and "officially" sanctioned contests, takes the fun out of it. I enjoy watching them, just not participating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2017)

Great work!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2017)

Fantastic work!


----------



## JKim (Mar 2, 2017)

Crazy good! But it's like anything in life. You'll always find some people who do things better than you. I start to worry when I can't find anyone worse!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Mar 3, 2017)

Well in that case, I ACTUALLY whittled me some working sparkplugs from some porcelain and steel, then wound magnetos and starter motors for my B-29 engines...'course you can't really see them...Honest!!! I did


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 3, 2017)

And I bottled cow farts and now have working jet engines on my 262! Bluish tinge to the flame however.


----------

